# Very bad hair day



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I'm going to have to take willow to the groomer. I have no idea where to even start with this head! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

But oh so shaggy beautiful! I bet she feels great to run your fingers through!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> But oh so shaggy beautiful! I bet she feels great to run your fingers through!!


It does but it pokes her eyes and I have noticed they are more runny. I think it irritates then  Cutting Jake's head is easy. I can just brush it forward and trim, but hers is growing in a million directions. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's sooo pretty!

I think Mairi uses thinning scissors around Molly's face and eyes. I may be wrong but I think she mentions that she just takes bits off here and there. Molly always looks fab so it must work!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is sooo beautiful, I love the shaggy look, but I do know what you mean about keeping it out of their eyes. They can't be to hairy for me. Me and my OH had a row earlier over Savannah he thinks her having a beard is un-girly! (she is daddys precious angel) but I want to keep it, he normally doesn't bother with things like that. Whatever you do to Willow she will always be stunning.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> She is sooo beautiful, I love the shaggy look, but I do know what you mean about keeping it out of their eyes. They can't be to hairy for me. Me and my OH had a row earlier over Savannah he thinks her having a beard is un-girly! (she is daddys precious angel) but I want to keep it, he normally doesn't bother with things like that. Whatever you do to Willow she will always be stunning.


Thanks!! I like to keep her beard shorter than Jake's. I have not taken any real length of her yet. It is stunning when she runs and it it's all flowing. 
Ruby is defiantly a little Angel!! 

Ruth I need Mairi's skill. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Snip snip snip...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Snip snip snip...


I am working up the nerve. One more cup of tea.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh go on you know you can (and you can always visit a groomer later if you hate it!), I would just take a little bit off above her eyes and take some off the side of her head / top of ears as she looks a bit coat heavy there, just pull a section of the hair straight up and cut it across flat which should then be layered when it drops back down - hope that makes sense. She looks gorgeous though, a real 'wild child' look!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby snips... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done! looks like you took quite a lot off, or is it just the picture angle? She looks lovely, are you pleased?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah willow is just gorgeous,The before and after are both equally as beautiful - although it is nice to have eye to eye contact xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well done! looks like you took quite a lot off, or is it just the picture angle? She looks lovely, are you pleased?


I may be the angle and the fact that we kept combing it back. I cut very little. I am being greedy about her coat. I want to keep it in tact as long as possible. I actually preferred her moptop and could just strangle the mystery person in my house who started this all by snipping it while I was at work. 
My parents keep Penny were short. dad loves a close cut face and pipe-cleaner legs. I keep jake short because his matts are just so bad it is not fair to him, but I love the long cockapoo look. I am praying that being an F3 may give her a better coat.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> I may be the angle and the fact that we kept combing it back. I cut very little. I am being greedy about her coat. I want to keep it in tact as long as possible. I actually preferred her moptop and could just strangle the mystery person in my house who started this all by snipping it while I was at work.
> My parents keep Penny were short. dad loves a close cut face and pipe-cleaner legs. I keep jake short because his matts are just so bad it is not fair to him, but I love the long cockapoo look. I am praying that being an F3 may give her a better coat.


A mystery snipper!? Has no one owned up? My Dad done this when we left Weller with him one day as a pup. I came back to find Weller had been sheared with a pair of kitchen scissors.....not happy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> A mystery snipper!? Has no one owned up? My Dad done this when we left Weller with him one day as a pup. I came back to find Weller had been sheared with a pair of kitchen scissors.....not happy!


I am 90% sure it was dad tho he will never admit it. :spy:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am working up the nerve. One more cup of tea.


Lol! Make sure it is just tea or poor Willow might end up with an even worse bad hair day!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Willow looks beautiful with her new do...I love that you can see those big brown gorgeous eyes. :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Baby snips...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She looks adorable look at those big eyes


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow it's amazing how just a little trim really shows off willow's eyes- beautiful.


----------

